# Fine Woodworking.com login issues



## lighthearted (Apr 30, 2009)

Am I the only one who has issues logging on to finewoodworking.com?

I paid the $ and it;s the only site of many that I have issues logging onto. It constantly says I have the wrong password, it's very well documented-i don't. I have spoke with FN.com several times and the advise me about cookies and that I CAN'T hit the back button or it will log me out. Really??

I'm on a mac using a variety of browsers, all with the same issue.

FN.com has a ton of great info but I am about to give up and request a refund.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I'll comment because I also have a Mac, I use the Safari browser and I have never had a problem logging into finewoodworking.com.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Mac using Safari here, no problems though.

curious:

1. do you have your user/password saved by the browser? 
2. have you reset your browser's cache + history + cookies?


----------



## lighthearted (Apr 30, 2009)

user name/password are saved
have not reset-what will that gain me?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Chris, are you having the problem just with automatic login, or does it happen even when you enter your name and password manually?


----------



## lighthearted (Apr 30, 2009)

oops-I just meant FW.com as in finewoodworking.com

It doesn't automatically login, like all my other sites. The info is saved in the browser and I also use a program call 1password that keeps all your passwords saved. Auto or manual I have issues. If I reset the password-using the same password i always use, it allows me on, but while i think i am on, in the same time period, I will go to a page and it tells me i am not logged in.

I would post this on finewoodworking.com, but I got bumped off!


----------



## Frankton (Mar 5, 2010)

My name is Frankton, and I'm a PC. 
And Windows 7 was my idea!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

It's worth trying PurpLev's suggestion of dumping your cookies. When you switch pages, the site might be picking up an old cookie with the incorrect login info.


----------



## lighthearted (Apr 30, 2009)

THAT'S IT!

PurpLev/Charlie - are computer geniuses! That did it. I dumped the cookies for just finewoodworking, of which there were about 20. And it did the trick.

Many Many thanks.

Oh great, now I am going to waste the rest of the day on finewoodworking.com! I have Work to do!!


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I once had a problem logging into my bank and we discovered that dumping the cookies was the answer that time also.


----------



## geide (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi Lighthearted et. al,

Sorry to hear about your trouble Lighthearted. Glad that the lumberjocks folk were able to help you resolve the issue.

For future reference, here's our official FAQ in case anyone else has additional questions: http://mycusthelp.net/taunton/_cs/FindAnswers.aspx?sSessionID=97107168752010204771355VV1509662BF8I8YSP&lstFilter_a=-1&.

*Lighthearted,* please contact customer service if you have any more issues. : Email [email protected] or Phone: 800-477-8727 9am-5pm ET Mon-Fri.

Thanks all for your interest in our Web site.

Gina

Gina Eide
Sr. Web Producer
FineWoodworking.com


----------



## lighthearted (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi Gina-
I did several times and they were not helpful.
Sorry to say.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Sorry I wasn't able to get back on this thread earlier to address your question, but better late then never:

cookies are information bits that are saved on your computer containing (usually) login information for websites. if you had an old user/pass or incorrect user/pass information saved in a cookie, and have your browser to automatically use that , it'll basically alway repeat the same ERROR. in which case, you need to reset the cookies which deletes them, and then you can save a new one with updated/proper information. same with cache.

glad to hear you got the issue resolved 

FYI: this actually has nothing to do with brand of computer, nor even the browser of choice -they all work the same way in this case.


----------



## wchips (Dec 11, 2009)

I had the same problem with the sawmill creek fourem. every time i tried to log in i was told that the password was not correct. I would reset it and the next day it would be the same thing again.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Hmmm cookies…Jenn just made a batch and this thread has made me hungry LOL!


----------

